# Happy B'day To Me



## wrmiller (Mar 20, 2016)

Not sure what kind of projects I come up with on the new birthday present, but I have some pretty nice machines to do them on!  (may have to seriously start planning on that TIG though...)


----------



## francist (Mar 20, 2016)

Very nice! Congratulations Bill.

-frank


----------



## mikey (Mar 20, 2016)

My wife needs to step up her gift giving skills! That is a really nice gift and given where you live, a useful one, too.

Happy Birthday, Bill!


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 20, 2016)

mikey said:


> My wife needs to step up her gift giving skills! That is a really nice gift and given where you live, a useful one, too.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bill!



Yea, up here these things hold their value better than a bar of solid gold.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 20, 2016)

_Happy B day Bill._
_*G*_


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey...somebody got wild and foamed the yards in your neighborhood over your birthday


----------



## brav65 (Mar 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Bill!  That is a seriously nice b-day gift.  Keep doing whatever you have been doing, because it's working!


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 20, 2016)

cvairwerks said:


> Hey...somebody got wild and foamed the yards in your neighborhood over your birthday



Yea. CO this time of year is nuts. Going to be in the high 60s, low 70s for a couple of days, then it's going to snow again.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## kvt (Mar 20, 2016)

Happy B day Bill.  Nice present.  Sounds like you may get to really try it out  in the white stuff yet this year.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 20, 2016)

Great gift, and Happy Birthday to ya. Had mine last week, and all I got was a cake, did have a great time with friends though. Really looking forward to being back in CO. One month and counting from today. Mike


----------



## maker of things (Mar 21, 2016)

This would be a nice matching accessory: http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-u...product.aspx?product=K3034-3(LincolnElectric)




and then you can look at your mill too!


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 23, 2016)

A few days of Spring, then this. Welcome to CO...


----------



## maker of things (Mar 23, 2016)

Bill, you probably don't come to Michigan either.  First week in March this year we had both record snow accumulation and 70 degrees and sunny.


----------



## TommyD (Mar 23, 2016)

SWEEEEET! I have an '05 Rubicon that I used to rock crawl with, I'm trying to get my wife to buy a 4 door.

 Lots of things to put on to it that will empty your wallet FAST! Build some new bumpers, big tire swing away tire carrier, winch mount....the possibilities are endless.


----------



## kvt (Mar 23, 2016)

It was said you would get to try it out.   Hope you had fun with it.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 23, 2016)

maker of things said:


> Bill, you probably don't come to Michigan either.  First week in March this year we had both record snow accumulation and 70 degrees and sunny.



No, don't come to Michigan much. Grew up a few miles from lake Erie in Northern Ohio. Left in '72 and haven't been back since. 



kvt said:


> It was said you would get to try it out.   Hope you had fun with it.



I'll dig it out later today. My street doesn't get plowed, and it's got about 18" of the white stuff piled on it now. The heavy wet stuff. And it will likely continue snowing until late today.


----------

